# My dog stalks me



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

It's an emergent behavior in an 8 year old male. He'll peek around corners, approach quietly in my blind spots and generally creep around trying to surprise me. I have always ambushed him, and that turns into some tug or rough housing. I suppose what is good for the goose is good for the gander and he figured out how to initiate the game himself. It's only slightly creepy to turn around and see a 90 pound dog peeking out from the hallway who is planning to suddenly rush you and maul you with kisses. I have decided to act like prey and freeze up thus far and then run away when he moves. Once the behavior is firm I will toss him a curve and rush him, which as I mentioned I already do, but not when he is actively stalking. 

I am very proud of myself in regards to this game. His willingness to engage in what could potentially be misread as aggressive behavior and trust me so much says that I have done something properly.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby does that but she comes right up and gives me the sideways look.
Your guy is much sneakier. Enjoy his sense of humor.
FUN!!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Great that you are having so much fun with your dog!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Lol...sounds like a fun dog.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I'll crouch down and pretend to stalk them, that usually triggers a "game on". The best is when I run around this big pine tree in our yard, then fake them out by running the other way. The dogs even play this themselves too. It's funny to watch them fake each other out. Hubby also does it around the coffe table inside, then he gets yelled at for charging them up in the house.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Chief used to do that to me when I was doing laundry. We had our laundry in the basement in the old house. He would see me getting ready to go down and he would run down there and hide around the corner. I could see him peeking up the stairs waiting for me. When I came down he would jump out into the middle of the room in a play bow then jump on me. LOL


----------

